# Kindergarten Enrolment



## markandevonne (Jul 19, 2014)

We are looking to move to Houston from the UK in the coming months. On an initial search for schools we have discovered that schooling in the US generally starts from 6 years old. Even admission into Kindergarten is restricted to kids that are 5 before 1st September. 

Our son will be 5 in October. He has attended a UK nursery for over two years and is ready to go to school after summer. If we move to the US it appears he would be held back in a pre-K class. Additionally, if we return to the UK after my 2 year posting then he will be a year behind the other kids his age.

Can anyone give any guidance on this? The Texas Education Agency website seems clear that there's little to zero flexibility.

If we opted for a private school presumably these rules don't apply. Can anyone confirm?

Appreciate any help and guidance that you can provide


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Contact the respective school board for guidance.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

private schools may also be an option, if you can show that your kid is ready. You could also try to talk to the school district. Public school uses tax payers money though so they may have less flexibility to break the age rules. We did have people testing into higher grades when I was growing up but I am not sure if that happens at such a young age

If public schools do not work, I would definitely look at private schools. Some may not be as expensive as one may suspect (look at the religious ones that go through like K or possibly elementary school). My dad may still have been in college and they managed to afford a private preschool/k for me around 20 years ago at least.


----------

